

JavaFX RIA technology almost ready - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/11/18/JavaFX-RIA-technology-almost-ready_1.html

======
jm4
Does anyone think this will go anywhere? Since JavaFX was announced it's
seemed like nothing more than an also-ran that was dead in the water before
they even got started.

FTA: "Sun officials demonstrated JavaFX running with video capabilities,
touting the ability to drag and drop video out of a browser and onto the
desktop. With JavaFX, users have a single platform with both browser and
desktop deployment capabilities, unlike Adobe, which provides Flash for the
browser and AIR (Adobe Integrated Runtime) for the desktop, Sun officials
stressed."

JavaFX seems useless in the browser because no one is going to download a 15+
MB installer when the Flash plugin can be installed in seconds without even
having to restart the browser. Youtube was the real killer app for Flash and
the fact that Flash is so ubiquitous and easily installed likely contributed
greatly to Youtube's success. In comparison, choosing JavaFX seems like a
risky proposition.

As for the desktop... Are they out of their minds? Java is more or less dead
on the desktop except for maybe some crappy "enterprise" software. Besides,
there isn't a rush to adopt AIR so it seems like there isn't much developer
interest in that area.

~~~
sherl0ck
unless Sun figure out how to install Java on a brand new PC, yes JavaFX won't
go anywhere. IMHO Sun should put more effort on building Swing

------
swilliams
Wasn't this announced alongside Silverlight a while ago? Flash is still
dominant and Microsoft has released Silverlight 2.0 in the meantime. Is anyone
going to actually use JavaFX? Why was Sun so slow on this?

